# Fresh juice in NY?



## mtgjudge (May 9, 2010)

Hello all,

I am brand new to the forums, and I am optimistic your collective wisdom can steer me in the right direction.

I'm looking for a list of wineries in NY that will sell fresh grape juice to home winemakers. I tried Google, but couldn't find anything useful, and since there are 290 wineries listed in the state, I thought folks here might know, or at least know how to find out. I know we are still a few months out from the grape season, but I'm just being proactive and doing my due diligence ahead of time. 

Also, if anyone has any recommendations among the wineries that do, or advice for a first-time purchaser, I'd be grateful!

Thank you in advance,

Wesley Williams
Melrose, NY


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 10, 2010)

Wesley, check out our new map on the home page there's a thread. Many of us have been posting our location and the location of wineries, breweries etc.

We have several on here that reside in NY. Hopefully they can help you out. For now can you call some of the local ones?


----------



## Doodah (May 11, 2010)

good question, 
I would love to get my hands on some Cawtawba, make something similiar to Cabin Fever.


----------



## Mud (May 11, 2010)

Try Fulkerson Winery maybe. Or Walker's fruit juices.


----------



## Tom (May 11, 2010)

What part of NY are you from? That would help. Like said above Walkers in upstate NY has juice.


----------



## Chateau Joe (May 12, 2010)

Mud said:


> Try Fulkerson Winery maybe. Or Walker's fruit juices.



Fulkerson Juice is awesome!!  I have made some of my finest wine from their juice. Walkers however is kinda iffy. I've gotten some good juice and I've got some awful juice from them.

Now Fulkersons would be quite a haul for you since you live in NYC. Many people don't know that Long Island offers some of the best red wines in the world. Try this link and call the wineries, they may be able to supply you with some juice this fall. http://www.northcork.org/map/vineyards or http://www.liwines.com

Good luck. If these links do not help shoot me a PM I have another option for you.

Cheers!






Joe


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2010)

Chateau Joe said:


> Fulkerson Juice is awesome!!  I have made some of my finest wine from their juice. Walkers however is kinda iffy. I've gotten some good juice and I've got some awful juice from them.
> 
> Now Fulkersons would be quite a haul for you since you live in NYC. Many people don't know that Long Island offers some of the best red wines in the world. Try this link and call the wineries, they may be able to supply you with some juice this fall. http://www.northcork.org/map/vineyards or http://www.liwines.com
> 
> ...


Melrose is North of Albany not NYC


----------



## grapeman (May 12, 2010)

Unless there is more than one Melrose, it is in the NYC area.

Well I see now there is more than one! LOL. Which one you in?


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2010)

I'm seeing it N of Albany
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?zipcode=12121


----------



## mtgjudge (May 12, 2010)

There is only one Melrose, NY. I'm just north of Albany. 

I don't mind traveling for the juice so any winery in NYS is fair game.

Thanks in advance for those that have suggested wineries thusfar!


----------



## grapeman (May 12, 2010)

Google Maps has it smack in NYC also, but I think it is just a Melrose Street or something.

Your options on this side of the state are limited thus far, but there are several wineries starting up in you area around Albany, Saratoga. Gerry Barnhart just picked up his new sprayer I built for him last Friday. He is beginning Victory View Vineyard and may be a source in the future (Saratoga area-hence the name). Mike Spiak is also working on a vineyard there. We might be able to fix you up with some grapes from our Cornell Willsboro Cold Hardy variety trial. We have 25 varieties under trial and each fall the volunteer pickers split up the days pickings that aren't comitted to research winemaking. I have even ben known to sell a few grapes and have even been known to crush and press once in a while. Wade came up last autumn and we dug up currant bushes for him.


----------



## Doodah (May 12, 2010)

I am surprised there is nothing around the finger lakes for fresh juice for sale that I can see. Surely there must be some in CNY that sell juice


----------



## Chateau Joe (May 14, 2010)

grapeman said:


> Google Maps has it smack in NYC also, but I think it is just a Melrose Street or something..



Thank you grapeman. That is what I had.


----------



## Chateau Joe (May 14, 2010)

Doodah said:


> I am surprised there is nothing around the finger lakes for fresh juice for sale that I can see. Surely there must be some in CNY that sell juice




Yes there is. Fulkersons! You can also try Fall Bright.


----------

